# Kanye wests mum dies



## Mandypaul (Nov 12, 2007)

*Kanye West*’s publicist has now confirmed that his mother, Donda, passed away “as the result of complications from a cosmetic surgical procedure” on Saturday.

So sad, i am the type of person who is like i might like to get plastic surgery when i am older, but i am scared in case something like this happens so sad. 
Her poor family


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Nov 12, 2007)

so sad kanye was so close to is mom what a tragic loss


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 12, 2007)

OMG! wow. My condolenses. And it was for cosmetic procedure which makes it more tragic. I hope he is doing ok in these times of trial.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah, I had heard a report that she was undergoing a breast augmentation and tummy tuck. Just. WOW. I feel for him.


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 13, 2007)

This is too bad. Even if Kayne is a douchebag-which he is-this is still a pain which I'm sure is devistating to experience.


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 13, 2007)

Very sad.  This loss will affect Kanye greatly.  Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 13, 2007)

this is really sad. i'm looking to have some surgery done too, but I'm not sure if a breast reduction qualifies as cosmetic?

i feel so bad for him. may god bless him and his family.


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_This is too bad. Even if Kayne is a douchebag-which he is-this is still a pain which I'm sure is devistating to experience._

 
I agree. Anyone know how old she was? I remember seeing a report last year about her being an English teacher and she didn't look very old. How sad.


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_this is really sad. i'm looking to have some surgery done too, but I'm not sure if a breast reduction qualifies as cosmetic?

i feel so bad for him. may god bless him and his family.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Certain insurance companies do cover it if it's a health risk-like in the case of my sister. 

However, she hasn't gotten it because she's not lost the required amount of weight that she has to lose before she can be operated on.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 13, 2007)

_*Doctor Admits Operating on West's Mom
Rap Star's Mother Had Tummy Tuck, Breast Reduction Before She Died*
AP
Posted: 2007-11-13 07:06:35
Filed Under: Star Obituaries, Music News
LOS ANGELES (AP) - A plastic surgeon who claimed to have operated on Kanye West's mother before she died said he did nothing wrong, and that her death could have been caused by other medical problems.

Dr. Jan Adams told celebrity Web site TMZ that he performed a tummy tuck and breast reduction on Donda West, but that she might have died from a heart attack, pulmonary embolism, or massive vomiting.

Adams said West consulted with him over a period of four months, often changing her mind about the surgery, according to the article posted late Monday.

It was unclear when or where Adams performed the surgery. Attempts to leave a message at a listed office number in Beverly Hills were not successful. A call to a home listing in Laguna Beach was not answered.

The Medical Board of California Web site listed Adams' license as current.

Preliminary information suggested Donda West died from "complications of surgery," said Lt. Fred Corral, a county coroner spokesman. An autopsy was expected to be conducted by Wednesday, Corral said.

West died Saturday night at age 58 at Centinela Freeman Regional Medical Center in Marina del Rey after she stopped breathing at her home, according to Deborah Ettinger, a hospital vice president. She was taken to the hospital by paramedics.

"We tried to resuscitate her, but were unsuccessful," Ettinger said.

West did not have surgery at the hospital, said Ettinger.

A plastic surgeon, Dr. Andre Aboolian of Beverly Hills, said Monday that West had approached him months ago about having cosmetic surgery. He said he never performed the procedure, telling her he was worried about a pre-existing condition she had.

Aboolian told West two weeks ago that she needed to get a medical clearance before he would agree to do the surgery, said his publicist, Jo-Ann Geffen. He never heard back from her, Geffen said.

Aboolian was concerned about a condition West had that may cause a heart attack during surgery, said Geffen, declining to elaborate because of patient privacy rights.

"He simply said that in order for him to be comfortable, he felt it necessary to have a medical clearance before he'd touch her," Geffen said.

Geffen said she didn't know if West had cosmetic surgery elsewhere.

"He feels terrible because he said she was such a sweet lady," Geffen said.

Adams told TMZ that Aboolian was "manipulating the truth to elevate his own importance," but didn't elaborate.

The Kanye West Foundation referred calls to publicist Maureen O'Connor, who said in a statement that plans for West's funeral were pending.

"Kanye West, his family and friends would like to thank everyone for the outpouring of support and kind words that have come in from across the country since the death of his mother," the statement said.

Reached by phone, O'Connor declined to provide more details on West's death, saying the statement was all that was being released.

Patricia Green, a consultant who has worked as a publicist for West in the past, had previously told news agencies that West died after cosmetic surgery. She backed away from those comments in later interviews with the AP, saying she was not sure of the cause because she had received conflicting information.

West was known for the strong bond she shared with her son, and was often by his side at parties and award shows.

The rapper, 30, often spoke of his close relationship with his mother, who raised him alone after her husband left when Kanye was 3.

The former chairwoman of Chicago State University's English department, Donda West served as chief executive of West Brands LLC, the parent company of her son's business enterprises. She also was chairwoman of the Kanye West Foundation, an educational nonprofit that works to decrease dropout rates and improve literacy.

"She was a fantastic educator," said Brenda Eatman Aghahowa, the chairwoman of the English and Communications department at Chicago State University. "She was very vibrant."

West left CSU in 2004 and moved to Los Angeles to manage her son's career full time.

Aghahowa said it was evident that West and her son shared a bond.

"They seemed very caring; they laughed a lot with each other," she said. "It was clear there was a very warm relationship between them."

AP Science Writer Alicia Chang in Los Angeles and Sophia Tareen in Chicago contributed to this report._


----------



## user46 (Nov 13, 2007)

thats soo sad. it just seems so worse that this may have been prevented. cosmetic surgery isn't the way guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm defintely feeling for him, because i could never imagine losing either one of my parents


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_This is too bad. Even if Kayne is a douchebag-which he is-this is still a pain which I'm sure is devistating to experience._

 
agreed.


----------



## funmusicgirl (Nov 13, 2007)

I feel bad for him, that is sad. But why did the mom get surgery? if she knew something was wrong with her?


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 13, 2007)

My mom is my heart, so I really feel for Kanye.  She was the reason why he pursued his music career and when it took off, she quit her job and became his manager.  I feel that he wouldn't have been the man he is today without the "push" from this mother.  I am really saddened by this loss.  My prayers go out to Kanye...


----------



## Raerae (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandypaul* 

 
_*Kanye West*’s publicist has now confirmed that his mother, Donda, passed away “as the result of complications from a cosmetic surgical procedure” on Saturday.

So sad, i am the type of person who is like i might like to get plastic surgery when i am older, but i am scared in case something like this happens so sad. 
Her poor family_

 
She was warned by another surgeon that refused to opperate on her that she was a high risk for complications.  She should have taken his advice and not had surgery.

Cosmetic surgery has it's risks, but it's typically safe if you go to a reputable surgeon, and are in good health.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funmusicgirl* 

 
_I feel bad for him, that is sad. But why did the mom get surgery? if she knew something was wrong with her?_

 
She probably didn't think it would happen to her, and the potential risk was worth the weight loss/body image...

Weight loss surgeries are some of the highest risk surgeries you can get, since they involve removeing such a large portion of your body.  And the risk increases the more you are overweight.  Kinda sad, since her death could have been totally avoided if she had listened to the first doctor.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Certain insurance companies do cover it if it's a health risk-like in the case of my sister. 

However, she hasn't gotten it because she's not lost the required amount of weight that she has to lose before she can be operated on._

 
Oh I know. I think I wasn't clear in what I was saying. I have a consultation for a breast reduction. They are becoming a health risk for me as I'm very young and they are really big, especially in comparison to my back size (32 inches). 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_*Doctor Admits Operating on West's Mom*
*Rap Star's Mother Had Tummy Tuck, Breast Reduction Before She Died*
AP
._

 
Aghh! It was a breast reduction! Thats so weird that I said what I said. Well I guess I just won't worry about it, because she was advised not to have the reduction. So lets hope I don't become paranoid and wimp out on having the surgery now.


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 17, 2007)

One of my coworkers said she was under anesthesia for a bit over 8 hours, which is a rediculously long time to be under!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 19, 2007)

_*West Breaks Down During Tribute to Mom*
AOL
Posted: 2007-11-18 21:35:50
Filed Under: Music News
(Nov. 18) - Rapper Kanye West  performed Saturday night in Paris, one week following the sudden death of his mother, only to walk off the stage overcome with emotion. 

An hour into the show, as the strains of his song "Hey Mama" could be heard, West tried to introduce the song as a tribute to the late Dr. Donda West. 

"He just cracked," an audience member told PEOPLE magazine. "He was at the end of his concert and had just started to dedicate the song and then he just lost it completely." 

"He said the word, 'Mother' and just couldn't go any further," said Meddy Magloire of the local newspaper Le Parisien. "A back-up singer, the DJ and a guitar player came over to console him. It looked like he might collapse. He just couldn't continue. He just stood there in a spotlight, crying while the band continued playing." 

West eventually returned after 10 minutes to finish the concert with his latest hit, "Stronger." _

I commend him for performing. It may be a sort of escape.....until you do the big hit about your mother, your inspiration and motivation....and reality sets in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## saki (Nov 19, 2007)

How sad! I don't really like him but a mother is precious and losing someone important like that is just... tooo painful. I've lost my father so I know what it feels like to lose a parent. I hope he is okay. A break for him would be good.


----------

